# Servers4You | 40% Recurring Discount | UK & US Cloud VPS



## Servers4You (May 4, 2017)

Servers4You has been trusted to power over 10,000 Cloud Servers for programmers, projects, start-up companies, hosting companies & gaming servers since it launched at the end of Novembers 2012. Our United Kingdom servers are situated in Maidenhead (Iomart) & our United States servers are situated in New York (Equinix). You can check our data centres here. Our Cloud VPS servers come with *99.99% Uptime Guarantee*, *Fully Managed Support*, *Dedicated Resources*, *HP Solid State Drives*, *1Gbit/s Shared Uplinks*, *OnApp Cloud Powered *& a free *BoxBilling Pro License *completely free of charge.

At this moment, we are offering 25% Recurring discount on our Cloud VPS configuration's publicly, however, if you get in touch with us with the hashtag *#S4YVPSBOARD* we will offer you *40% Recurring discount on our Cloud VPS configurations. This offer is available untill May 31st, 2017 23:59 BST.

*Operating Systems:*
Linux
> CentOS 6.7 x64
> CentOS 7.2 x64 [Available Upon Request]
> Debian 7.0 x64 [Available Upon Request]
> Debian 8.0 x64
> Ubuntu 14.04 x64
> Ubuntu 16.04 x64 [Available Upon Request]
> CloudLinux Server 6.6 cPanel x64 [Additional Fees Apply]
> Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.1 x64

Windows
> Windows 2008 Standard Edition R2 [Available Upon Request - Additional Fees Apply]
> Windows 2012 Standard Edition R2 [Available Upon Request - Additional Fees Apply]
> Windows 2016 Standard Edition [Available Upon Request - Additional Fees Apply]

*Pricing Excluding Discounts:*
1GB DDR3 ECC RAM = £8.00/mo
10GB Solid State Drive = £3.00/mo
1 CPU Core = £4.00/mo
1 Additional IPv4 Address = £3.20/mo

*License Pricing:*
Windows License [Up to 16 CPU Cores] = £16.00/mo [£10.00/mo with #S4YVPSBOARD Messages]
cPanel / WHM License = £10.00/mo
Plesk 12 License = £10.00/mo [£8.00/mo with #S4YVPSBOARD Messages]
Plesk Oynx License = £10.00/mo [£8.00/mo with #S4YVPSBOARD Messages]
Cloudlinux OS License = £12.00/mo
CloudLinux + cPanel License = £16.00/mo [Only with #S4YVPSBOARD Messages]

Windows 2008 R2 Standard License = £100.00 One Time Purchase [Limited Stock Left]
Windows 2012 R2 Datacenter License = £140.00 One Time Purchase [Limited Stock Left]

* 40% Recurring Discount is for the lifetime of the server, linux based servers only. Contact our team for Windows Server deals. Offer is open to new and existing customers but can not replace / migrate an existing account or the discount will be removed. Not applicable to reseller / partner pricing. The discount percentage can be changed at any time, without notice.


----------

